# History of my layouts from 2005 till now.



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Current Layout, complete ground up rebuild. All new tables wiring etc. used parts from past only. (lessons of others applied, fist tunnel and mountains used. O shaped.): https://goo.gl/photos/1i9hGPPpk3in3Ej99
5th / major renovation and rewire of 4th: Last Layout (2013 day before taken down, U shape with bridge to connect ends.) (the too much track on layout, and too big hill, Lengthened the runway to decrease the grade, still not enough.): https://goo.gl/photos/eCwvCQAWDdDYW8aH8
4th major addition and reworking based on 3rd: (2010 pre several track additions, converted hill from older layout to 18r, still to tight of a turn, U shape.): https://goo.gl/photos/R4w1hdpvAK16kg2v8
3rd Layout I built (2005 Used 15r track in hill, big mistake. L shape.): https://goo.gl/photos/RBNN23CmzEj7h9TM6


----------

